# El twitero Dr. Papaya desatado acusa de asesinato a Piqueras y Vasile



## Lego. (26 Ene 2022)

Capturo porque supongo que ese twit va a durar poco.


----------



## InigoMontoya (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Ene 2022)

Espero que sea un troll que se lo curra mucho, en serio...









Siempre he sospechado que esto es verdad. Espero que no mucho más de lo que ha soltado también lo sea.


----------



## Decipher (26 Ene 2022)

Eso os pasa por escuchar a subnormales. No aprendeis.






¿Quien es el Qanon español?


La plandemia o el expediente Rayuela. Cual es la magufada mas parecida a Qanon.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kicorv (26 Ene 2022)

Si no tiene pruebas, está cometiendo un delito grave de calumnias… Menudo person.


----------



## Trevijano-Forte (26 Ene 2022)

Terrible apocalíptico.


----------



## Kolobok (26 Ene 2022)

El subnormal en el juicio dirá señor juez es tan inverosímil mi relato que no pueden ser calumnias, son simples delirios. Es como si yo le dijera a usted que le han follado por el culo los alienígenas de Tarsis VI


----------



## Lego. (26 Ene 2022)

Suena muy creíble


----------



## CocoVin (26 Ene 2022)

Se la ha marcado.

Pero que don paolo vasile es un cabronazo capaz de casi todo...ya lo comento frank de la jungla...


----------



## Lana (26 Ene 2022)

Practican la autopsia al periodista Andrés Montes | Comunicación | elmundo.es


Practican la autopsia al periodista Andrés Montes Esta mañana se ha practicado la autopsia a Andrés Montes. El cuerpo estará en el tanatorio de La Paz hasta su cremación, este domingo.




www.elmundo.es





El comentarista ha fallecido a los 53 años de edad y fue encontrado en su casa, ya sin vida, vestido con un pijama, sobre una cama con la almohada manchada de sangre. Por ese motivo, se deplazó una unidad de homicidios a investigar, pero, finalmente, según ha informado la Policía Judicial, *el cadáver no presentaba signos aparentes de violencia*.

Un sobrino de Montes avisó a la Policía cuando descubrió el cadáver y a la pareja del periodista, que, en estado de 'shock', repetía: "Yo también me quiero matar".


----------



## COVID 8M (26 Ene 2022)

Cadáver sin signos de violencia, almohada manchada de sangre, infarto. Mmmm, fale.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Ene 2022)

en la tv todo es posible, y ese tío es bastante bastante siniestro


----------



## Manteka (26 Ene 2022)

COVID 8M dijo:


> Cadáver sin signos de violencia, almohada manchada de sangre, infarto. Mmmm, fale.



Repentinitis


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (26 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Si no tiene pruebas, está cometiendo un delito grave de calumnias… Menudo person.



¿ Calumnias contra Pedro Pichaflojeras ?


----------



## Manteka (26 Ene 2022)

Otra del doctor papaya. Espero que no defraude


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Si no tiene pruebas, está cometiendo un delito grave de calumnias… Menudo person.



Por eso no le meten mano a el Expediente Royuela, porque existen las pruebas que lo avalan. Así que los juzgados callan y archivan las denuncias que ponen los Royuela una tras otra, pero a los Royuela nadie los denuncia, excepto un mandado cuya denuncia ya han tenido que congelar porque se les ha venido abajo la trama que habían montado para que prosperara.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Por eso no le meten mano a el Expediente Royuela, porque existen las pruebas que lo avalan. Así que los juzgados callan y archivan las denuncias que ponen los Royuela una tras otra, pero a los Royuela nadie los denuncia, excepto un mandado cuya denuncia ya han tenido que congelar porque se les ha venido abajo la trama que habían montado para que prosperara.



Sep, este caso se parece mucho al expediente Royuela. Las mismas gilipolleces para subnormales que se creen cualquier cosa. Y además, con el mismo mecanismo: cojo una noticia antigua de algún fallecido y le echo imaginación.

Muy creíble que un famoso se presente con un sicario para matar a alguien, pudiendo estar en casa atusándose el bigote y acariciando un gatito.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Sep, este caso se parece mucho al expediente Royuela. Las mismas gilipolleces para subnormales que se creen cualquier cosa. Y además, con el mismo mecanismo: cojo una noticia antigua de algún fallecido y le echo imaginación.
> 
> Muy creíble que un famoso se presente con un sicario para matar a alguien, pudiendo estar en casa atusándose el bigote y acariciando un gatito.



No es lo mismo, de esto que comentas no hay pruebas, luego puede ser una intoxicación, de hecho seguramente lo sea, parece una buena estrategia para desacreditar al expediente Royuela dejar que internet se empiece a llenar de denuncias disparatadas de este tipo y no hacer nada en contra de ellas, de esta manera se lanza la imagen de que como son chorradas evidentes, ¿para que nos vamos a molestar?, y así hacer que el expediente Royuela se diluya ante las masas como una más entre un alud de denuncias chorras para magufos y conspiranoicos, (ya se encargarán los mass mierdas de contárnoslo así). Si estoy en lo cierto veremos muchas mas denuncias de este tipo proliferar.

Sin embargo en el expediente Royuela hay miles de pruebas contundentes que lo avalan, acompañado de unas denuncias públicas brutalísimas a través de cientos de videos con cientos de miles de visualizaciones que ponen los pelos de punta, además de las denuncias judiciales. Por muchísimo menos de eso, cuando denuncias de este tipo han hecho daño al sistema, o a algún personaje de cierta entidad del régimen, la justicia a saltado como un muelle contra los denunciantes si las pruebas no han sido excesivamente contundentes. A la vista está la persecución de un técnico preocupado por sus denuncias de las terribles tramas de pederastia en la Comunidad Valenciana, o como la justicia le cerró la boca por la fuerza al padre de una de las niñas de Alcacer.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No es lo mismo, de esto que comentas no hay pruebas, luego puede ser una intoxicación, de hecho seguramente lo sea, parece una buena estrategia para desacreditar al expediente Royuela dejar que la red se empiece a llenar de denuncias disparatadas de este tipo y no hacer nada en contra de ellas, de esta manera se lanza la imagen de que como son chorradas evidentes, ¿para que nos vamos a molestar?, y así hacer que el expediente Royuela se diluya ante las masas como una más entre un alud de denuncias chorras para magufos y conspiranoicos. Si estoy en lo cierto veremos muchas mas denuncias de este tipo proliferar.
> 
> Sin embargo en el expediente Royuela hay miles de pruebas contundentes que lo avalan, acompañado de unas denuncias públicas brutalísimas a través de cientos de videos con cientos de miles de visualizaciones que ponen los pelos de punta. Por muchísimo menos de eso, cuando denuncias de este tipo han hecho pupa la justicia a saltado con toda su artillería contra los denunciantes si las pruebas no son tan contundentes. A la vista esta la persecución de un técnico preocupado por sus denuncias de las terribles tramas de pederastia en la comunidad valenciana.



Mira, yo participé muy activamente en el hilo de los Royuela (en el de Renko, no, en uno anterior) porque me tiré muuuuchas horas busancando información, contrastando, analizando, etc..... y para mí era evidente que es todo una patraña salida de la imaginación maligna y calenturienta de unos sinvergüenzas trapisondistas de toda la vida.

En ese hilo, analicé tres o cuatro casos de los más sonados (que yo recuerde el de Gutiérrez Mellado, el de una chica que tiraron a un basurero, y un par de ellos más), demostrando que no se sostenía la trama ni con alfileres. 

Dejé el tema porque para mí ya estaba claro: era ridículo, absurdo e imposible, y no daba crédito a tanto creyente.

¿Miles de pruebas que lo avalan? Dime una. UNA.

¿Que nadie ha denunciado a los Royuela? jajajajaja.

Pero mira, que no quiero volver a lo mismo. Para mí es tan evidente que son gentuza, pero gentuza mala y perturbada, que me da mal rollo y no les voy a seguir el juego.

Lo malo de esto es que es seguro que entre semejante listado, SÍ haya algún asesinato. Pero con tanta fanfarria, mentira e imaginación, no lo sabremos nunca.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Ene 2022)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Mira, yo participé muy activamente en el hilo de los Royuela (en el de Renko, no, en uno anterior) porque me tiré muuuuchas horas busancando información, contrastando, analizando, etc..... y para mí era evidente que es todo una patraña salida de la imaginación maligna y calenturienta de unos sinvergüenzas trapisondistas de toda la vida.
> 
> En ese hilo, analicé tres o cuatro casos de los más sonados (que yo recuerde el de Gutiérrez Mellado, el de una chica que tiraron a un basurero, y un par de ellos más), demostrando que no se sostenía la trama ni con alfileres.
> 
> ...



No te creo, se ve claramente que estás intoxicando. ¿Eres de esos que buscaban para contratar a 50.000€?, ¿estás en paro, te has pasado al lado oscuro?.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (26 Ene 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No te creo, se ve claramente que estás intoxicando. ¿Eres de esos que buscaban para contratar a 50.000€?, ¿estás en paro, te has pasado al lado oscuro?.



gracias. Te muestras como digno seguidor de la teoría de los Royuela. Lo que viene siendo un gilipollas.

Exactamente esa reacción infantil es la que se veía en los hilos de Royuela. Cuando no puedo rebatirte ni tengo argumentos ni puedo probar NADA, "rebota, rebota y en tu culo explota"

Anda anda...

(6) El ex-fiscal Mena ordenó más de 1.100 asesinatos en Cataluña | Burbuja.info


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Si no tiene pruebas, está cometiendo un delito grave de calumnias… Menudo person.



Pues si. Ya es extraño que ni él ni Santi Royuela estén denunciados, además de chapadas sus cuentas. ¿Ignorados por frikis o protegidos desde MUY arriba?


----------



## LetalFantasy (26 Ene 2022)

Veniros al hilo oficial, tiene más contenido



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-doctor-papaya.1689242/page-25#


----------



## AmericanSamoa (26 Ene 2022)

Me lo creo. La muerte de Montes fue rarísima. Un hombre con ganas de vivir que se quita la vida, así, sin más.

Si hasta hay gente en mi familia que conoce a matones. ¿Cómo no los va a conocer Vasile?

No hay pruebas, pero yo sí te creo, hermano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

en España se cometen una enorme cantidad de asesinatos. 

Lo que pasa es que lo hacen bien . Hay muchas formas de matar y que parezca muerte natural , accidente o suicidio. 

Sólo pillan a los subnormales o a los que por alguna razón ponen el foco mediático . Como en el caso de la manada de Pamplona que de no haber sido un caso mediatizado, no habrían ni entrado en la cárcel. 

Muchos asesinatos los cometen extranjeras y extranjeros que se casan con viejos para quedarse con la pasta . Ya vienen con la lección aprendida y saben como hacerlo. 

Una de las formas más habitual es matar al viejo a disgustos.


----------



## Ricohombre (26 Ene 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Espero que sea un troll que se lo curra mucho, en serio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un trol gracioso. Diría que casi todo lo que dice se lo inventa, con bastante gracia por cierto. Ha citado a alguna persona que yo conozco de forma tangencial diciendo barbaridades que claramente son mentira...


----------



## LetalFantasy (26 Ene 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Es un trol gracioso. Diría que casi todo lo que dice se lo inventa, con bastante gracia por cierto. Ha citado a alguna persona que yo conozco de forma tangencial diciendo barbaridades que claramente son mentira...



¿Eres de newtral o de malditabulo?


----------



## Saludable-13 (26 Ene 2022)

El doctor papaya es un idiota que miente más que habla.


----------



## Ricohombre (26 Ene 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿Eres de newtral o de malditabulo?



No xd, puedes ver mis mensajes en el foro, creo que mis ideas están bastante claras pero pienso que los mentirosos hacen mucho daño especialmente a los que estamos convencidos de que las conspiraciones existen.


----------



## mberon (26 Ene 2022)

A mí ya me tiene un poco aburrido, creo que suelta 1 verdad por 50 mentiras.. pero bueno.


----------



## lagintoinc (26 Ene 2022)

Desde luego que todo es tan espeluznante que puede ser incluso cierto.Me leo todos sus twitts ,engancha .No conocía al personaje ,a ver mañana que es el gran día con qué nos sorprende...o algo.


----------



## Decipher (26 Ene 2022)

El bar España, las niñas de Alcasser, Los Royuela, El Dr. Papaya...siempre los mismos dando bola a las mismas mierdas.


----------



## Peritta (26 Ene 2022)

No sé cómo le hacéis para pegar los tuites

Jeanne
@BoraOsa


En respuesta a
@Esadead007 y @DoctorPapaya33
Yo también pensé en ese, por pura telepatía. El día que murió lo primero que dijeron fue que había sido suicidio, a las pocas horas que no se sabía bien, y a las 24 horas apagón total. Por eso lo tenía archivado en [sucesos chungos].

12:21 a. m. · 26 ene. 2022·Twitter Web App




Por lo visto la del Mario Biondo no fue la única muerte cuya investigación fue de "aquella manera".













No, si la denunciada por los Royuela no es la única funcimaffia que hay en nuestra administración. ¿Cinco famiglias como en la Nueva York de los años 30?.

Se abre porra señores.


Si los jueces y periodistas se rajan, pues peor para ellos.
El expediente Royuela es un llamamiento al Pueblo ése que se escribe con mayúscula, a la ciudadanía en general sin hacer rayas en el agua y apela al funcionario como individuo y no como parte de un mecanismo, un sistema, una administración.

Algunos querrán quitarle hierro a la cosa y usarán el vocablo "sistema" para echarle toatoíta la culpa. Pero los que no usamos tanto eufemismo y al cuerpo de Cristo le llamamos pan y a la sangre de Cristo la llamamos vino, al "deep-state" ése le llamamos administración.

¿Tienen algo que decir los funcionarios?.

Pues en sus manos está la cosa coño. A despiojarse señores.

Desde el 11-M no estamos en un régimen democrático sino burocrático y ahora la soberanía no está en manos del pueblo sino de la administración.
Pero no sé que clase de cesto nos va a salir con estos mimbres, digo funcionarios. Y aquí, en un breve dialoguillo explico el por qué:

....
*POLICEMAN.- Guerra Sucia contra Eta, 11-M, Faisán, Kitchen, Delcygate, Del Pino, Villarejo... La lista es más larga de lo deseable o lo aceptable. Pero todo eso sucede en una esfera que me queda lejos. Inalcanzable para mí.*

PERITTA.- Pero usté sí que es alcanzable por la esfera ¿eh?. Le recuerdo que está más cerca de los piolets.

¿Se callaría si ve que su jefe de equipo le coloca un paquete de droga al coche de un notorio camello al que paran y no le encuentran nada?. ¿O le haría caso y le obedecería si le pidiera que lo hiciera usté?.

¿Iría con el cuento al jefe de jefes de equipo?, ¿pediría el cambio de sección?, ¿hablaría con las perdagogas del departamento de piskología?, ...¿o le pediría parte al compañero que ve escamotear una paca de coca?.

-Te he visto Calixto, ¿cuál es mi parte?.

-Te he espiao Wenceslao, ahora voy y se lo digo a tu padre.

-Yo no he visto ná.


*POLICEMAN.-Me quedan 5 trienios para poder optar a la seguridad actividad, y lo haré sin dudarlo. Quiero disfrutar mientras me queden fuerzas. Mientras tanto, pueden pasar muchas cosas.

No pongo ni quito Rey, pero obedezco a mi señor. Creo que se decía así. Pero si puedo elegir, pues mejor.*

PERITTA.- Jua, jua, jua. ¿Ya está pensando en la excedencia, en la jubilación?.

¿Cree que es mejor dejarlo todo en manos de un General Bajito y cruzar los dedos para que nos salga bueno?.
¿Cómo lo prefiere?, ¿Con muchos güevos y echao palante?, ¿mu listo con gafas y con mucho conocimiento?, ¿con sentido común, humilde y que se marche cuando arregle las cosas, aunque haya que llamarlo tres o cuatro veces como a Arístides o a Catón El Viejo?.

¿O lo prefiere con suerte, con mucha baraka a ver si se nos pega algo, aunque sea un cuerposcombro con voz de pito?.


Ni quito ni pongo rey pero *ayudo* a mi señor -dijo el mercenario francés que intervino en la pelea -vamos, que les dio la vuelta por la cara- entre dos hermanos pretendientes al trono, creo que de Aragón.

Vamos, que le "ayudó" sin que el otro le ordenara nada.

¿Y quién es su señor?. ¿Su jefe de equipo?. ¿Cualquiera ante quienes su jefe de equipo se cuadra y se pone en primer tiempo de saludo?, aunque luego a éstos no les obedezca u obedezca a unos sí y a otros no.

¿Hasta dónde está usté dispuesto a obedecer o a "ayudar" a su señor ése, si es que tiene mu claro quién es su señor? aunque puede que éste a usté no le llame por su nombre sino que le llame "recurso".

¿Se fía usté de los jueces?. ¿Son los jueces de fiar?.

...vaya. Veo en su última posta que acaba de publicar antes de que yo publicara ésta y me ha respondido aún antes de empezar a preguntar. Jua, jua, jua, por no llorar.


*POLICEMAN.- Todos los caminos llevan al "Yo no he visto ná" y cruzar los dedos.*



Sálvese quien pueda.
El último que profane las tumbas de los demás.
_____________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé cómo le hacéis para pegar los tuites
> 
> Jeanne
> @BoraOsa
> ...



______________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.
_[/POLICEMAN.- Guerra Sucia contra Eta, 11-M, Faisán, Kitchen, Delcygate, Del Pino, Villarejo... La lista es más larga de lo deseable o lo aceptable. Pero todo eso sucede en una esfera que me queda lejos. Inalcanzable para_ mí.

Guerra sucia contra ETA, y también contra el ejercito, ya que usaron a ETA para eliminar a los militares no afectos al nuevo régimen. ETA no fallaba nunca, militar que mataba, militar que no comulgaba con el R78 y podía ser un problema para este.


----------



## Tzadik (26 Ene 2022)

Si su cuenta está activa y dejan que publique eso en Twitter , es disidencia controlada


----------



## Decipher (26 Ene 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Si su cuenta está activa y dejan que publique eso en Twitter , es disidencia controlada



Y la gente picando.


----------



## kikoseis (26 Ene 2022)

Ya se han cargado la cuenta.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Ene 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Ya se han cargado la cuenta.



Puede que habilite una nueva durante el día de hoy, habrá que estar atentos.
¡¡¡DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA DICEN!!! Desde que supe de la existencia de este tipo le han tirado la cuenta dos veces. ¿DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA? O ESTÁ MUY LOGRADO...¡¡¡O MIS COJONES!!!

*¡¡¡PERO VEO QUE ESTE HILO SE HA LLENADO DE MONGÓLICOS, TRAUMATIZADOS POR GOLPES SUFRIDOS DURANTE SU NACIMIENTO, O POR "TEÓRICOS SERVIDORES DE LA LEGALIDAD VIGENTE" QUE NO SON MÁS QUE PUTOS TRAIDORES!!!*

Cuidado con que la mierda no os salpique...¡¡¡SINVERGUENZAS!!!


----------



## Aviador Dron (26 Ene 2022)

Hoy mandó un saludo a burbuja


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (26 Ene 2022)

Aviador Dron dijo:


> Hoy mandó un saludo a burbuja



¿Daba pistas?


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Ene 2022)

Otra vez ha desaparecido la cuenta


----------



## Aviador Dron (26 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¿Daba pistas?
> [/QU
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Ene 2022)

Joder Andrés Montes siempre ha sido un crack, mi padre lo conocía y era un buen tipo, muy campechano y un flipado del arte.


----------



## BAL (26 Ene 2022)

Dra. Papayita al ignore. Distractor para bloquear la proyeccion de los q dudan y buscan. No es el camino


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (31 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> No sé cómo le hacéis para pegar los tuites
> 
> Jeanne
> @BoraOsa
> ...



¿Qué señalan las flechas esas de la segunda foto? Gracias!


----------



## Peritta (31 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Qué señalan las flechas esas de la segunda foto? Gracias!



Las cosas que se hubieran caído de la estantería a pocos espasmos agónicos que hiciera el Mario Biondo.
Y si no hizo ningún espasmo es que ya estaba muerto

y no de parrada por ahí con el Paesa.


_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (31 Ene 2022)

Peritta dijo:


> Las cosas que se hubieran caído de la estantería a pocos espasmos agónicos que hiciera el Mario Biondo.
> Y si no hizo ningún espasmo es que ya estaba muerto
> 
> y no de parrada por ahí con el Paesa.
> ...



Ciertísimo. Gracias.


----------

